# Missing snake found on Boston train



## Titanic_Boa (Feb 6, 2011)

Transit officials say a metre-long boa constrictor that slithered away from its owner on a Boston subway carriage a month ago has been found on an adjoining car.

*Published On:* -
*Source:* Big Pond News

*Go to Original Article*


----------

